# Roll Call Switzerland



## B34N (May 3, 2009)

Hey guys

I dont know if this has been done here yet (copying the Australian one)
Just a rough idea who rides here in Switzerland. I'm really new to the mountain biking sport, just bought myself a 2008 GT Sanction 1.0, and looking for other riders, people to ride with etc.
This is in English because my German is well below par, sorry for any inconvenience. 
SO

Where you live? 
Zurich, Forchstrasse

How often do you ride?
Almost everyday

Style of riding?
All Mountain/single tracks/light DH

occupation?
Landscape architecture

bike you own?
2008 GT Sanction 1.0 (leaky 08 rockshox Lyric)

bike you aspire to own?
Demo 09

fave trail?
Uetliberg

other sports?
Skating snowboarding and Windsurfing


Thanks, would be great to get to know some bikers in Switzerland 

Ryan


----------



## Uzzi (Oct 28, 2003)

Where you live? 
Montreux (Canton Vaud)

How often do you ride?
Too little

Style of riding?
All Mountain kind of Enduro-ish

occupation?
I work in IT

bike you own?
Uzzi VPX, Y2K Specialized S-works

bike you aspire to own?
Ordered the Uzzi VP

fave trail?
Col de Mille probably, the Brazilian maybe. Euh too many choises 

other sports?
Ski Mountaineering, Snow Boarding, Skiing, Running (not that I like it) and Rock Climbing


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Sorry, not there, but I'm an American in Germany, but visit Zurich from time to time. Definitely want to do some riding around there.


----------



## Ripzalot (Jan 13, 2004)

Where you live? 
Lausanne (Canton Vaud)

How often do you ride?
Weekends mostly

Style of riding?
Downhill but sometimes I mess around the city on XC

occupation?
It professional

bike you own?
2008 Scott Gambler DH10 and an 1999 Trek Carbon Y 

bike you aspire to own?
None

fave trail?
Too many trails. Favorite resort maybe - Les Deux Alpes (FR) or Portes du Soleil (CH/FR)

other sports?
Skiing, surfing, windsurfing


----------



## yokine (Aug 31, 2007)

Where you live?
- Zurich, Kreis 4

How often do you ride?
- Almost everyday

Style of riding?
- XC/All Mountain/single tracks

bike you own?
- 2008 GT Marathon 2.0
- 2008 Cove Handjob

bike you aspire to own?
- Ti Hardtail

fave trail?
- Uetliberg & Altberg, many more regional trails

Thanks, would be great to get to know some bikers in Switzerland 
- Come join us then 
http://www.englishforum.ch/social-events/52247-zurich-mountain-bike-ride-2nd-june.html
*
Hey and you are from Perth as well. You'll fit in perfect ;-)*


----------



## ir12daveor (May 17, 2007)

Where you live?
- Zurich, Uster

How often do you ride?
- Almost everyday

Style of riding?
- All Mountain/Enduro/Trail

bike you own?
- 2008 Intense 5.5


bike you aspire to own?
- Intense Uzzi VP

fave trail?
- Too many to mention, but Bernina - Poschiavo and Val Suvreta rate very highly. :thumbsup:


other sports?
- Windsurfing, Surfing, Skiing, Snowboarding


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

Where you live? 

Biel
How often do you ride?

Commute daily, try to be out on the trails 3 times a week.
Style of riding?

Singlespeeding on big wheels.
Occupation?

Sales & web development.
Bike you own?

Niner One9
Kelly 69er SS
Merlin 26er SS
Bike you aspire to own?

Currently none, happy with what I've got.
Fave trail?

Spaghetti Trail and the Jura in general.
Other sports?

Road cycling and running.


----------



## boudreaux_45 (May 8, 2006)

Sorry to hi-jack your thread but this seemed like the appropriate place to ask a question regarding Switzerland. I'll be vacationing there the last two weeks in July; I will be in Grindelwald the first week and G'staad the second week. I was planning on mtn biking in G'staad, do you guys know where I could rent a bike and possibly hook up a tour?

Thanks


----------



## laurent8400 (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi I'm a mountain biker from Winterthur, I could show you some trails in the area! Greets Dominique


----------



## swaussie (Jul 23, 2007)

Where you live?
- Unteraegeri, Zug (Originally from Australia)

How often do you ride?
- Almost everyday in Summer (not much in Winter)

Style of riding?
- Downhill/Enduro/Trail

bike you own?
- 2007 Rocky Mountain Slayer
- 2008 Rocky Mountain Flatline


bike you aspire to own?
- Have all that I need  

fave trail?
- Any trail is good, love the Trek bike attack trail in lenzerheide


other sports?
- Motocross, Snowboarding, Hiking, drinking :thumbsup:


----------



## jussih (Aug 3, 2009)

Where you live?
-Zurich, Affoltern

How often do you ride?
- try to ride as often as possible

Style of riding?
-Freeride/Enduro/Light DH

bike you own?
-2007 Ghost AMR
-2009 GT Sanction 2.0

bike you aspire to own?
- gt fury/demo 8

fave trail?
- Flims, Lenzerheide (Bike Attack Trail), Zuriberg, Dolder

other sports?
- Snowboarding, sailing


----------



## Joeboater (Oct 17, 2003)

*May visit Switzerland*

I'm wondering if there are any companies people could recommend to rent bikes from. Also, region or trail recommendations would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## swaussie (Jul 23, 2007)

Joeboater said:


> I'm wondering if there are any companies people could recommend to rent bikes from. Also, region or trail recommendations would be greatly appreciated.


most local bike shops will have test bikes that you can rent, and they might even let you ride them for free if you pretend to be interested in buying one  . The only problem I have found with test bikes is getting one thats the right size but bigger shops might have a range of sizes.


----------



## swisscosmo (Jul 28, 2009)

I don't live in Switzerland but I'm a swiss & Canadian citizen and since i live in Whistler BC and my family runs a B&B we get peopel asking if there are any mountain bike parks in Switzerland and i've asked people and they say not really just mainly single track. But I want to know what you say is there anything?


----------



## swaussie (Jul 23, 2007)

Depends what part of Switzerland you are looking at. The Portes du Soleil area is one of the best bike parks in Europe if not the world (Morzine, les Gets, Champery, etc). Most of it is in France but some in Switzerland.

In the German parts there are some bike parks but most have only one or two runs down. www.traildevils.ch has good links

but yes, most of our riding is more single track oriented. A lot of places allow you to catch a cable car up the mountain and there will be loads of tracks posted - Flims Laax area and Lenzerheide come to mind.

It hasnt really become a major idea in Switzerland to start up big bike parks, I guess because most people ride XC or single trail???


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2006)

we do not need Bikeparks in Switzerland. The whole country is a Bikepark. Most areas are public, with lots of tracks and possibilities. :thumbsup:


----------



## christiankur (Oct 7, 2009)

Where you live?
Zook

How often do you ride?
Almost everyday

Style of riding?
No particular

occupation?
Research

bike you own?
Cube Ams pro (I think)

bike you aspire to own?
Something faster

fave trail?
Zugerberg

other sports?
Skiing, road cycling.


----------



## Swissam (Apr 8, 2008)

Where do you live?
Zürich, Letzigrund

How often do you ride?
Every day in my head, not enough in reality

Style of riding
XC-AM-FR-DH 
Its all fun for me

Occupation
Health care

Bike you own
old road bike (commuter)
Giant Trance
Scott Gambler

Bike you aspire to own.
Satisfied with what I have, but 
maybe upgrading a few parts

Fav. Trail
Bellwald and PDS

Latest upgrade
Leatt neck brace
Avid Elixirs 

Other sports
Snowboarding, Skateboarding, ice hockey, frisbe golf, drinking games


----------



## dazzam (Nov 9, 2009)

Where do you live?
Bauma ZH

How often do you ride?
As often as I can in the summer, much less in the winter

Style of riding
XC-AM

Occupation
Education

Bike you own
Kona hardtail (not ridden in a long time) available for visitors
Koba Sentiero
Nicolai helius AM

Bike you aspire to own.
More Nicolais!!

Fav. Trail
Stoffel - Bliggenswil - Bauma

Latest upgrade
Northwave shoes

Other sports
Snowboarding, Hiking

If anyone is interested in riding sometime, just let me know. I'm more than willing to share my local knowledge and would love to find some new areas to explore.


----------



## ir12daveor (May 17, 2007)

dazzam said:


> Where do you live?
> Bauma ZH
> 
> How often do you ride?
> ...


I'd be interested in riding for sure. I ride a lot in your neck of the woods, but mainly on Bachtel.


----------



## dazzam (Nov 9, 2009)

ir12daveor said:


> I'd be interested in riding for sure. I ride a lot in your neck of the woods, but mainly on Bachtel.


Hi Dave,

I'm waiting for the snow to go:madman: Went out today (Stoffel/Rosinli) and managed to get myself buried in a snow drift masquerading as solid ground!

I have also been known to head over in the direction of the Bachtel, but I'm sure there are trails I haven't found yet. Mostly end up either going down the Hinwiler Töbel from Girenbad or back over Allmend to Bäretswil.

Let's get in touch when the weather starts to perk up a bit.


----------



## bbgobie (Apr 20, 2006)

Hey everyone,

I'll be in the Zurich area for a couple days end of April and want to get some time in on my MTB while there!! Hoping to find some XC single track, maybe do some climbing as we don't have huge sustained climbs here. Great views would be awesome too! Any suggestions? Are thorns/flats a problem over there? 

Where you live? 
Toronto, Canada

How often do you ride?
Few days a week

Style of riding?
XC-Singletrack

occupation?
Web designer

bike you own?
Giant Anthem for this trip

bike you aspire to own?
Turner Flux? Maybe...

fave trail?
Hopefully soon to be this awesome Swiss trail you guys will recommend!

other sports?
Softball


----------



## swaussie (Jul 23, 2007)

Flats are no real problem here as we dont have any thorn bushes as such. Rocks and roots are your main enemy in that regards but nothing out of the ordinary.

I work in Zurich but I dont ride here. I do know that the local mountain called the Uetliberg (pronounced oot-li-berg) is a great spot for riding, tons of trails both up and down. A nice ride might be along the Sihl river to a town called zug (pronounced zoug).

If you want a REAL challenge get on the train to Arth-Goldau and ride up the Rigi (www.rigi.ch). Its got some of the absolute BEST views in Switzerland and is only about 45 minutes on the train from Zurich and is recommended whole heartedly by myself. Even if you dont ride up there, go up on the oldest cog railway in Switzerland and enjoy a coffee and the views at the top.

Apart from that mate, you will be in a country with roughly 70% hills, so its not hard to find good climbs :thumbsup:


----------



## ir12daveor (May 17, 2007)

I second the Rigi trail, its a hefty climb, but has a pretty long mainly singletrail descent down the other side which is quite fun.

There are some great trails near Aegeri, (Wildspitz and Gotschalkenberg) which are worth checking out.

Uetliberg like SwissAussie said is a good after work ride, but not too much to take up a day with if you are looking for full day rides.

The snowline will probably be still low enough to prevent real Alpine Biking, but if Rigi is rideable then there are also some nice trails with some climbing near the Ski area of Hoch-ybrig.

There are some tour descriptions on this site in English and more will be added in the near future.

There is also a new meetup group for mountain biking based about 30mins from Zurich.


----------



## swaussie (Jul 23, 2007)

ir12daveor said:


> I second the Rigi trail, its a hefty climb, but has a pretty long mainly singletrail descent down the other side which is quite fun.
> 
> There are some great trails near Aegeri, (Wildspitz and Gotschalkenberg) which are worth checking out.
> 
> ...


I will second Aegeri as that is where I live and ride 

I hadnt thought about the snow still on the Rigi, that might present a bit of a challenge but with the great weather we are having it might be melted enough, if not, riding in snow is good fun


----------



## ir12daveor (May 17, 2007)

swaussie said:


> I will second Aegeri as that is where I live and ride
> 
> I hadnt thought about the snow still on the Rigi, that might present a bit of a challenge but with the great weather we are having it might be melted enough, if not, riding in snow is good fun


Yip, I'm hoping to get up there fairly soon. The snow line is about 1200 to 1300m right now so we are already ahead of this time last year. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for a quick transistion from ski season to bike season. 

I rode near Aegeri last Saturday and the trails were great. A little muddy and some snow at the top, but great fun.


----------



## dazzam (Nov 9, 2009)

If you want to avoid the snow the Zürich Highlands are a good early season bet. All the trails are open now. There are no monster long climbs (usually about 300m), but a great area to explore on your own with a Swiss Single Trail Map, there are so many interconnected trails it would be easy to make a good day of it.


----------



## ir12daveor (May 17, 2007)

dazzam said:


> If you want to avoid the snow the Zürich Highlands are a good early season bet. All the trails are open now. There are no monster long climbs (usually about 300m), but a great area to explore on your own with a Swiss Single Trail Map, there are so many interconnected trails it would be easy to make a good day of it.


Yip, been riding them the last few weeks already. Unfortunately the forestry workers got their hands on one of my favourite trails in Zurioberland. :madman:

I rode the other side of the lake today and it was excellent.


----------



## christiankur (Oct 7, 2009)

Webcams from Rigi look pretty good! 

Should be ridable soon.


----------



## dazzam (Nov 9, 2009)

ir12daveor said:


> I'd be interested in riding for sure. I ride a lot in your neck of the woods, but mainly on Bachtel.


Weather's looking fab for the weekend, fancy a little riding in Zürioberland?


----------



## ir12daveor (May 17, 2007)

dazzam said:


> Weather's looking fab for the weekend, fancy a little riding in Zürioberland?


Not sure if I'm around this weekend. If I am I'll be riding for sure. I should know by tomorrow evening if I'm in the area or not.


----------



## schwiiz (May 11, 2010)

Where you live?
Esslingen, Zurich

How often do you ride?
Yet to be seen - Just started. 

Style of riding?
All Mountain/single tracks/light DH

Occupation?
IT

Bike you own?
2009 GT Force 3.0

Fave trail?
Bäretswil-Kempten

Other sports?
Hockey, snowboarding, rollerblading

Originally from Ontario, Canada, moved here five years ago. Did a lot of dirtbiking in Canada and really miss it, but it's not very practical here so I decided to take up serious mountain biking instead.

Looking for some people to ride with around the Züri Oberland or east side of the Zürisee as it's a lot more fun than going alone.


----------



## dazzam (Nov 9, 2009)

@ schwiiz

I don't live too far from you (Bauma). I go out regularly in the Züri Oberland area and am always up for a bit of company, drop me a line and we'll see if we can hook up.


----------



## ir12daveor (May 17, 2007)

Three Zuriobeland riders. I think its time to get a Zurioberland afterwork ride up and going. 

Unfortunately its looking like it will be June before I can make any solid plans. :madman:


----------



## zech (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm a student who will be in Muggio this summer, is there much riding in that area?


----------



## schwiiz (May 11, 2010)

ir12daveor said:


> Three Zuriobeland riders. I think its time to get a Zurioberland afterwork ride up and going.
> 
> Unfortunately its looking like it will be June before I can make any solid plans. :madman:


Just as well probably  Will give me some time to practice


----------



## dazzam (Nov 9, 2009)

@ ir12daveor & schwiiz: This Thursday is a holiday, so I'll be heading out at some time if anyone is interested


----------



## Uzzi (Oct 28, 2003)

zech said:


> I'm a student who will be in Muggio this summer, is there much riding in that area?


Had to look it up... Muggio is in the canton Ticino and there is some excellent riding to be found there. Been there some years ago and did some amazing trails just North of Ascona. Check out the Swiss Single Trail maps for Ticino and I am sure you find some good stuff relatively close by. Bike magazin had a lot of articles on Ticino...

If you don't have a car get a map of the area from the Swiss Geographical Institute and I am sure you'll find some good trails reading the map. The Alps are loaded with trails just study the map well...in between the higher farms and villages in the valley you'll usually find some good stuff (my experience).

Happy trails to you!


----------



## zech (Dec 15, 2008)

Uzzi said:


> Had to look it up... Muggio is in the canton Ticino and there is some excellent riding to be found there. Been there some years ago and did some amazing trails just North of Ascona. Check out the Swiss Single Trail maps for Ticino and I am sure you find some good stuff relatively close by. Bike magazin had a lot of articles on Ticino...
> 
> If you don't have a car get a map of the area from the Swiss Geographical Institute and I am sure you'll find some good trails reading the map. The Alps are loaded with trails just study the map well...in between the higher farms and villages in the valley you'll usually find some good stuff (my experience).
> 
> Happy trails to you!


Amazing! Thanks for looking into that all for me! I'm ridiculously excited to get out there.


----------



## Sandels (Mar 8, 2007)

Anyone going for a ride in the central Schweiz this weekend?

Edit: Btw, the Trailfox-trail in Flims seems to be opening today! Might pop in there on the weekend... If u want to go too, let me know.


----------

